# Steering Problems



## Rick Bongiorno (Apr 26, 2019)

I have a John Deere 318. I have to turn the steering wheel 6 or 8 revolutions before the tires will start to turn. But if I lift the front end off the ground with the front tires in the air they will turn with little movement from the steering wheel. another words just as they should. I was told that is likely to be the hydraulic steering cylinder or maybe the power steering column. What are your thoughts. Thank you, Rick B


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Could very well be a seal leaking in the steering cylinder.
Welcome to the forum!!


----------

